# I'll never forget. Doug Miller, "Mr. Outdoors"



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I have never met any other figure, besides my grandfather, that had a life altering effect like Doug Miller. The voice, the enthusiasm, the dedication, all made him someone you couldn't just walk away from. Back before days of the DVR, there was the VCR, and I had at least two at any given time set to record his show, just in case I missed it. Even if I did happen to be home to see the episode that Sunday, I would watch it again sometime later, just because it beat anything else on TV. I still remember the day I actually met him. I was some drinking, smoking, punk kid on the shore of Smith and Morehouse, when this BIG guy came and sat right next to me and asked how the fishing was. I probably looked like I seen a ghost. He talked to me for quite awhile, never once hinting to be in any hurry. I don't even remember if I caught fish that day, but I remember him.
Always will...
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=17444337

And now the state has forever remembered him too!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Ton_Def said:


> And now the state has forever remembered him too!


Yeah especially with those billboards saying "a colonoscopy could have saved my dad's life". If I die of colon cancer I will ask my family to save me the humiliation of putting that all over the city!

That is pretty cool you got to see him in person and he was not a total ego maniac or something.

Still I loved that guy, as a kid (when I use to watch TV, I don't anymore) I loved that show as well. When he died I quit watching the outdoors program all together. In fact I didn't know it was still going until I saw one of our members (brookieguy1) got famous. To me the news of his death carried with me for a little while, kind of like the great Steve Irwin. Cheers to that more than manly of a man! :V|: :O--O: :V|:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice post, Ton_Def.
Doug was one of a kind.

I applaud his family for their willingness to share information about Doug's death and how it could have been avoided.
It's because of Doug and singing artist Dan Fogelburg, I had my testing done.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I met him at the Sportsman Expo many yrs ago, what a nice down to earth guy .I bought a Utah Outdoors hat and had him sign it . I still have it today, I also had my testing done because of Doug.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree he was a great guy I met him a few times at his perch parties my wife had her ice fishing jig come loose one time and hooked him in his glove and he joked that he was going to put her on his show to teach people what not to do pretty funny guy. 8)


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

doug was a great guy, so down to earth, he and i got hammered at a ducks unlimited dinner at the timbermine, what a great memory i think.


----------

